# Frequency Change



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have heard of guys successfully coupling a 400Hz alternator salvaged off an old plane and coupling that to an ordinary farm duty AC motor with the proper sized pullies on each to spin the alternator at the right speed. Might work for you if you happen to have access to an old alternator that won't get used on a plane.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

dzgcnv


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I see that Howard Hughes' old Buick just sold at Barret-Jackson for a couple million bucks. It had an on board 200 amp, 400hz generator with a pigtail under the rear bumper. It was his mobile ground power unit for his personal planes, since he normally worked solo. Pretty cool.


----------

